# Job relocation



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

Anyone know the legal position on job relocation to another country from Japan, I have essentially been informed if I dont take the position then its severance, unless I can find something internally. Position moving out of country as cost save so likely to be a significant drop in basic. Whilst I know its no longer a jobs for life setup in Japan I do know Japanese workers are very well protected and as a local hire myself Im wondering if I have any other options open to me in terms of safe guarding my job . Appreciate replies, thanks.


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

Patch66 said:


> Anyone know the legal position on job relocation to another country from Japan


It really depends on your contract with the company. And I suppose you already know that you should be talking to an attorney, not a forum.

That said, from what I've heard, employees are well protected but not to the point where you're guaranteed a job. I know of one ex-co-worker who was laid off and simply kept showing up. He wasn't being paid but he wasn't given any work to do, either. He used the time to polish his resume and find a new job.

You may be able to force the company to justify why they can't continue to employ you and why your job has to be moved overseas. But how... and for how long... those are questions you should be asking an expert.


----------



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

yep for sure contacting a legal eagle just sounding out the forum if anyone has any real life experience on the matter


----------

